# Tank auf deutsch ?



## Gronn (10. Februar 2009)

Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.


----------



## Reo_MC (10. Februar 2009)

Hm...
Aggrohalter wäre die sinngemäße Übersetzung denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich glaube es gibt da nix Sinngemäßes.


----------



## Brilliantix (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.




dir is langweilig oder ?


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Februar 2009)

ich würd sagen: dmg-fresser ^^


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Februar 2009)

"Brecher" wird des öfteren noch benutzt


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. Februar 2009)

Blocker.


----------



## Gronn (10. Februar 2009)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> dir is langweilig oder ?


ja leider xD


----------



## kingkong23 (10. Februar 2009)

Wieso willste das wissen? magste Tank nicht?
Ich würde Panzer sagen


----------



## talsimir (10. Februar 2009)

Tank = Panzer


----------



## yves1993 (10. Februar 2009)

Wasn an dem Wort ''Panzer'' aszusetzen?^^ Das ist ein Tank ja auch normalerweise (abgesehen von Dudus) Er hat schwere Rüssi- Platte, hält viel aus und zieht alles auf sich xD

Naja zur Übersetzung...ne da fällt mir auch nix sinniges ein ausser eben tank= Panzer.


----------



## Gronn (10. Februar 2009)

Blocker oder Brecher das würd passen


----------



## Venstrom (10. Februar 2009)

jo Brecher ist auch das einzige deutsche Wort was mir für "tank" geläufig ist


----------



## Brisk7373 (10. Februar 2009)

blocker hört sich nice an ...^^


----------



## Stefge (10. Februar 2009)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> dir is langweilig oder ?


dem ist ordentlich langweilig O_o

Aggrohalter 
Aushalter
Panzer
Blocker

irgend was gutes wusst ich eben noch :/


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Ein Tank ist gepanzert und hält den Feind in Schach, daher triffts Panzer doch ganz gut. Daher kommt der Begriff ja wahrscheinlich überhaupt erst weil ein Panzer gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Februar 2009)

Wer spricht heute noch Deutsch? lfm, lfg, lol, usw. Ich finde das auch großen Mist, aber die meisten Kids (ja bewusst auf englisch) finden das ja cool. Dabei können sie noch nicht mal richtig Deutsch schreiben, leider...


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

Deff Krieger.
Verteidigungs geskillter Krieger
Prot Krieger etc etc..-_-


----------



## Spaceflyer (10. Februar 2009)

Tank/Panzer ist schon die richtige übersetzung. neben der reinen aggro ist ja wichtig, dass der tank viel aushällt und da hat man Tank/panzer genommen, da der panzer in aller regel die aufmerksamkeit auf dem schlachtfeld auf sich zieht und ne menge einstecken kann. genauso wie die tanks in wow.


----------



## Gauragar (10. Februar 2009)

Unglaublich, aber wahr: innerhalb unserer Gilde haben wir erst gestern dieses Thema besprochen.

Ich war für "Brecher" (ich kannte das aus Anarchy Online), "Blocker" war aber ebenfalls hoch im Kurs.

Auf in den Kampf gegen Anglizismen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (10. Februar 2009)

Ich such immer ne "defensiv eingestellte Blechbüchse" die sich nicht leicht zerbeulen lässt.

Grüße
Tel


----------



## lilithb (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"



panzer ist schon auch sinngemäss die richtige übersetzung. bezieht sich auf die doch etwas 'dickere' rüstung des tanks.

andererseits.... weshalb nach ner deutschen übersetzung suchen? oO
da sind wir dann bald bei den hirnlosen neonazis die t-shirts ihrer ideologie entsprechend (alles nicht deutsche ist minderwertig, resp. lebensunwert) t-hemden nennen.
nene, ein tank ist ein tank ist ein tank


----------



## Targuss (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.




Du beantwortest es doch schon selber: Weil sich "Suche Panzer" scheiße anhört sagt man halt Tank.


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Blechdose


----------



## Hairman (10. Februar 2009)

beplatteter Aggrohalter, aggressionsbindender Plattenträger, rüstungsintensives Mobbindemittel (um unsere befellten Freunde mal nicht zu sehr zu diskriminieren..)

geläufig wäre allerdings in diesem Zusammenhang Brecher.


----------



## Gronn (10. Februar 2009)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ich such immer ne "defensiv eingestellte Blechbüchse" die sich nicht leicht zerbeulen lässt.
> 
> Grüße
> Tel


genau das werd ich jetzt immer verwenden danke dir


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Gauragar schrieb:


> Auf in den Kampf gegen Anglizismen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf in den Kampf für eine gemeinsame Weltsprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (10. Februar 2009)

find ich jetz aber irgendwie unsozial den ferals gegenüber.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (10. Februar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wer spricht heute noch Deutsch? lfm, lfg, lol, usw. Ich finde das auch großen Mist, aber die meisten Kids (ja bewusst auf englisch) finden das ja cool. Dabei können sie noch nicht mal richtig Deutsch schreiben, leider...


stelle mir grad vor wie der ersteller in WoW sitzt und jetzt panzer benutz aber immer noch des andere in englisch schreibt        LFM Panzer für XY


----------



## Telbion (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> genau das werd ich jetzt immer verwenden danke dir



Gerne,
aber nicht jeder Pala oder Krieger reagiert fröhlich auf so eine Anfrage, habs damals jeden morgen probiert auf RP-Server, wegen Kopfloser-Reiter Event.

^^


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Venstrom schrieb:


> jo Brecher ist auch das einzige deutsche Wort was mir für "tank" geläufig ist



Also deutscher als "Panzer" wird's nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (10. Februar 2009)

Sandsack passt doch ganz gut oder


----------



## lilithb (10. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Auf in den Kampf für eine gemeinsame Weltsprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Dimiteri (10. Februar 2009)

einer-der-verprügelt-wird-und-selber-nich-stirbt-aber-keinen-punkt-dmg-macht xD


----------



## Mace (10. Februar 2009)

von wegen n tank macht keinen schaden...seid wotlk wohl noch nie mit einem duell gemacht =D?


----------



## Feuerkatze (10. Februar 2009)

Als Tankbärchen würd ich mich nicht melden, wenn jemand ne Blechdose sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich eh den englischen Client benutze, tu ich mich streckenweise schon hart den anderen in Deutsch zu erklären  wo ich hinwill. Und irgendwie sind dann halt insgesamt die englischen Begriffe schneller da. 

Und Tank hat sich doch eh schon voll etabliert. Das sagen sogar die, die bei den englischen vor-Patchnotes um Übersetzung bitten und "Items" aussprechen wie es geschrieben wird....
Aber wenn man schon unbedingt einen Deutschen Begriff haben will finde ich den "Aggrohalter" wohl noch am passendsten. Wobei ich das "Mobbindemittel" auch witzig finde.


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. Februar 2009)

Auf RP-Servern ist mir nur "Brecher" geläufig.

Sinngemäße Übersetzung wäre "Panzer".

Da sieht man aber mal wieder etwas schönes: Ein Computerspiel erscheint erst auf englisch und in einem weit englischsprachigem Raum, und dort werden derartige Ausdücke so geprägt das die Deutschen kein eigenes passendes Wort finden und es einfach übernehmen.

Wäre WoW ursprünglich als Deutsches Spiel in der Erstauflage erschienen würde man sicherlich nicht "Tank" sagen sondern ein passendes Deutsches Wort suchen. Ich wage zu behaupten das sich, zumindest im Deutschsprachigem Raum, dann "Blocker" durchgesetzt hätte, da es im Satzbau gut klingt und den Sinn ebenso trifft wie "Panzer".


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Februar 2009)

Beschützer, Verteidiger. Hätte man diese Begriffe von Anfang an verwendet, würden sie wohl heute nicht so merkwürdig klingen.


----------



## Eddishar (10. Februar 2009)

"Beschützer" geht auch noch.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Februar 2009)

Part schrieb:


> ich würd sagen: dmg-fresser ^^



jup


----------



## Semetor (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.



Such doch eine Aggroerzeugende Klasse mit wenig Intelligenz und möglichst viel Leben und Rüstung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

In Anlehnung an Schach: Bauer
Dann wäre der Heiler die Dame und die DDs wären Läufer oder Springer ^^


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

Ein "tank"  tankt aggro ! 
.....was passiert wohl ,wenn der Tank voll ist.
Läuft er dann über ?

mfg


----------



## Cerb_Mann (10. Februar 2009)

Da würde ich dir NIE antworten^^


----------



## Manaori (10. Februar 2009)

Also, von den RP-Servern ist mir Brecher beziehungsweise Blechdose am geläufigsten, manche sagen auch Dickschädel oder so.. 
Panzer wäre zwar richtig, klingt aber, wie bereits erwähnt, absolut dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (10. Februar 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Wasn an dem Wort ''Panzer'' aszusetzen?^^ Das ist ein Tank ja auch normalerweise (abgesehen von Dudus) Er hat schwere Rüssi- Platte, hält viel aus und zieht alles auf sich xD
> 
> Naja zur Übersetzung...ne da fällt mir auch nix sinniges ein ausser eben tank= Panzer.




XD ein pechmagnet?


----------



## Trazion (10. Februar 2009)

Bei Everquest* war neben Tank auch der Begriff "Meatshield" gebräuchlich, also Fleischschild.

Bezogen ist das Ganze natürlich auf die hohe Lebenspunktezahl der Krieger und artverwandter Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*daß ich das von Beginn an gespielt habe, zeigt wohl, wie alt ich bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (10. Februar 2009)

zunix schrieb:


> Ein "tank"  tankt aggro !
> .....was passiert wohl ,wenn der Tank voll ist.
> Läuft er dann über ?
> 
> mfg


also wenn er offen bleibt dann ja, macht ihn aber zu dann nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (10. Februar 2009)

"masochistisches Bollwerk"


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Klasse mit wenig Intelligenz



Spiel' mal einen und dann sag das nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlausAndréso (10. Februar 2009)

Warum bleiben wir nicht einfach bei Tank, wie Behälter.

Ist halt viel Platz für DMG drin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wie wäre es mit Schildkröte, wegen dem dicken Schild aufm Rücken???

Wir ziehen unseren Kopf ein und lassen uns verprügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und weil die Gegner uns nicht klein bekommen, macht sie das extrem wütend und dadurch halten wir die Aggro. 

aber da es nicht viel Sinn macht einen Eigennamen/Positionsnamen zu ändern bzw. zu übersetzen, bleiben wir doch einfach bei Tank.

Ich mein beim Center beim Basketball, sagt ja auch keiner Zentrumspieler oder?


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> also wenn er offen bleibt dann ja, macht ihn aber zu dann nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann platzt er aber irgendwann .

Mit einem (lauten) Knall ?

mfg


----------



## Telbion (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Spiel' mal einen und dann sag das nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatten mal einen Tank in der Ini mit Int-Verzauberung auf Waffe.
Die Ausrede des Kriegers: "Wenigstens meine Waffe kann ja intelligent sein" 


So far
Tel


----------



## Heydu (10. Februar 2009)

leuts, was meint ihr zu Panzerbrecher?
oder Aggressiver Brecher


----------



## the_wuif (10. Februar 2009)

also ich würd "deathbärladieger" aus DK - Bär - Paladin und Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (10. Februar 2009)

*Sandsack ! ^^*


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Februar 2009)

zunix schrieb:


> dann platzt er aber irgendwann .
> 
> Mit einem (lauten) Knall ?
> 
> mfg



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-I--8QiE84


----------



## Gronn (10. Februar 2009)

KlausAndréso schrieb:


> Warum bleiben wir nicht einfach bei Tank, wie Behälter.
> 
> Ist halt viel Platz für DMG drin.
> 
> ...


es geht nicht darum das ich ihn ändern will ich wollte einfach wissen was ein passende deutsche wort dafür wäre


----------



## ilundai (10. Februar 2009)

tank ist das englische wort für panzer..wobei ich panzer als synonym für dicke rüstung bzw einfach generell viel aushalten


----------



## TheOlimar (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.



Tank = Kranker kleiner Irrer der sich gerne die Fr***e einschlagen lässt und dabei nicht draufgehen sollte

Frage beantwortet ???^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

Es gibt doch ein Sprichwort  von Goethe (oder wars von meinem Nachbarn)   ? egal :

"Ein Tank , der nicht tankt , hat bestimmt nen Loch ."

mfg


----------



## Liberiana (10. Februar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Deff Krieger.
> Verteidigungs geskillter Krieger
> Prot Krieger etc etc..-_-



Naja is in dem Sinne ja eigentlich keine Übersetzung ins deutsche, wobei Prot(ection) noch Englisch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (10. Februar 2009)

TheOlimar schrieb:


> Tank = Kranker kleiner Irrer der sich gerne die Fr***e einschlagen lässt und dabei nicht draufgehen sollte
> 
> Frage beantwortet ???^^
> 
> ...



Dürfte eigentlich passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganos (10. Februar 2009)

lilithb schrieb:


> panzer ist schon auch sinngemäss die richtige übersetzung. bezieht sich auf die doch etwas 'dickere' rüstung des tanks.
> 
> andererseits.... weshalb nach ner deutschen übersetzung suchen? oO
> da sind wir dann bald bei den hirnlosen neonazis die t-shirts ihrer ideologie entsprechend (alles nicht deutsche ist minderwertig, resp. lebensunwert) t-hemden nennen.
> nene, ein tank ist ein tank ist ein tank




LoL!!!!! Ich bin also ein Nazi, weil ich die ganzen Anglizismen furchtbar finde? Ich liebe und beherrsche zwar die englische Sprache, aber die ganzen englisch untergemischten Wörter im deutsch regen mich halt auf.
Nazi....lol


----------



## mmm79 (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.



Brecher


----------



## Isakara (10. Februar 2009)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ich such immer ne "defensiv eingestellte Blechbüchse" die sich nicht leicht zerbeulen lässt.
> 
> Grüße
> Tel



Ich habe als Druide mitnichten was mit Blech gemeinsam. Wenn dann "haariger Punching-Ball"


----------



## Warlordkang (10. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre für Champion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klingt heldenhafter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ein Tank! - imma voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aknarok (10. Februar 2009)

wie wärs mit "Kasper an der Front"?


----------



## ambrador (10. Februar 2009)

Da das Wort "Panzer" im Deutschen zu stark an das Panzerfahrzeug erinnert, würde ich Vorschlagen (um nah beim Englischen Wortsinn zu bleiben): "Gepanzerten". Wenn man es denn unbedingt übersetzen muss )

"Suchen noch einen Gepanzerten für Hero-Ini" 

Damit ist dann auch klar, dass a) nicht explizit Krieger gemeint sind, sondern Helden, die ne Menge aushalten und dass b) das Glück des Tanks nicht darin liegt, ordentlich auf die Fresse zu bekommen, sondern seine Rolle dadurch bestimmt ist, nicht gleich bei jedem Hit aus den Latschen zu kippen (wie unsere Stoffi-Freunde).


----------



## Lumpi667 (10. Februar 2009)

Panzer ist zwar die deutsche Übersetzung, aber passt meienr Meinung nach nicht wirklich. Bei City of Heroes heißt diese Klasse bzw. Aufgabe auf deutsch Brecher, was die Sache ziemlich gut trifft.
AUf der WoW Seite wird zwar von "Tanks" geredet, jedoch findet man dort auch folgenden Satz:

Falls ein Charakter Monster absichtlich in den Nahkampf verwickelt, nennt man das „brechen“. 
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/partyroles.html

Womit ich denke das auch "offiziell" der deutsche Befriff Brecher sein dürfte.


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Tank! - imma voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...da sieht man mal , wie wichtig es ist "closed" zu sein


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Februar 2009)

Tank = Behältnis zur Bevorratung und Weiterleitung von Kraftstoff für eine kraftstoffbetriebene Maschine 

Richtig wäre also:

[Schadowkilla]: Imba Roxxor Grp sucht nur noch "Behältnis zur Bevorratung und Weiterleitung von Kraftstoff für eine kraftstoffbetriebene Maschine" für Turm Hero, dann gogogo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyGomez (10. Februar 2009)

assimagnet, einarmiger bandit.., im pvp standartenträger, mit support drum herum nennt sich der mob dann fahnenapell...
schrankwand
healsuchti
schadenfresser
...


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2009)

Ganos schrieb:


> Ich liebe und beherrsche zwar die englische Sprache, aber die ganzen englisch untergemischten Wörter im deutsch regen mich halt auf



Korrekt. Wenn schon konsequent und direkt auf englischsprachigen Servern spielen. Die Übersetzung ist sowieso ein Unding, um die ist es nicht schade und brauchen sollte die eh keiner. Die Kommunikation bleibt ja eh die gleiche: "LFM...", "LFG...", "LOL, IMBA!", etc.

Wer sich besser artikulieren kann, dürfte das auch zweisprachig können, Englisch seit der fünften Klasse gibts ja nicht erst seit gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema selbst: "Prügelknabe" würde mir auch noch einfallen, hat aber schon beinahe was archaisches der Begriff. Und nein, "Schlägertyp" wäre NICHT synonym dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Tank = Behältnis zur Bevorratung und Weiterleitung von Kraftstoff für eine kraftstoffbetriebene Maschine
> 
> Richtig wäre also:
> 
> ...




Richtig!

Ersetze nur noch "Kraftstoff" durch "aggro" und schon trifft es den Nagel genau auf den Kopf !


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (10. Februar 2009)

Typ der  10 Meter grösseren Leuten so lang auf den Sack geht bis sie ihm freiwillig Kieferkorrekturen
verpassen wo bei Schurken normalerweise Quadratmetergroße Kanten entstehen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.



tank = panzer..... plattenrüstung, dickes schild = gepanzert ==> panzer


----------



## mmm79 (10. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> In Anlehnung an Schach: Bauer
> Dann wäre der Heiler die Dame und die DDs wären Läufer oder Springer ^^


eigentlich wären die läufer wohl die heiler, die dd's sind die springer und die türme
die dame wär der op dd

zumindest laut kara schachevent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (10. Februar 2009)

zunix schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Ersetze nur noch "Kraftstoff" durch "aggro" und schon trifft es den Nagel genau auf den Kopf !


Da frag ich mich doch gleich auch noch was "aggro" bedeutet ??


----------



## Arvel (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tank=Panzer, ich würde aber "Panzer=Blocker" sagen weil nen panzer eine starke verteidigung hat, und ein "WoW Tank" sollte auch viel verteidigung haben


----------



## neo1986 (10. Februar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wer spricht heute noch Deutsch? lfm, lfg, lol, usw. Ich finde das auch großen Mist, aber die meisten Kids (ja bewusst auf englisch) finden das ja cool. Dabei können sie noch nicht mal richtig Deutsch schreiben, leider...


ICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibe auser Hi immer deutsch.


zum thema:

Tank= Panzer


----------



## Arvel (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tank=Panzer, ich würde aber "Panzer=Blocker" sagen weil nen panzer eine starke verteidigung hat, und ein "WoW Tank" sollte auch viel verteidigung haben


----------



## WilleValle (10. Februar 2009)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ich such immer ne "defensiv eingestellte Blechbüchse" die sich nicht leicht zerbeulen lässt.
> 
> Grüße
> Tel



Schreibst dann immer den Vollständigen Text oder kürzt du ab?

zb. DeB?


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

ZITAT(Gronn @ 10.02.2009, 16:18) *
Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.




Ich weiß die Antwort : 


Man kann guten Gewissens und dazu noch auf Deutsch : TANK sagen !

Das ist mir jetzt ,nach aufmerksamen Studium dieses threats , letztendlich vollkommen bewusst geworden !


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch gleich auch noch was "aggro" bedeutet ??




Das ist die einmalige Chance einen neuen threat zu erstellen !


----------



## JohnnyGomez (10. Februar 2009)

und wie is das mit den bewustseinserweiternden drogen.., auf english...^^??


----------



## Gronn (10. Februar 2009)

zunix schrieb:


> Das ist die einmalige Chance einen neuen threat zu erstellen !


Ach meinst ? Zeit hab ich ja xD


----------



## Dragow (10. Februar 2009)

Was ist ein Tank?
Abgesehen vom Dudu ist der Tank eine Wesen in einer eisernen Rüstung.
-> Tank = Blecheimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (10. Februar 2009)

Ganos schrieb:


> LoL!!!!! Ich bin also ein Nazi, weil ich die ganzen Anglizismen furchtbar finde? Ich liebe und beherrsche zwar die englische Sprache, aber die ganzen englisch untergemischten Wörter im deutsch regen mich halt auf.
> Nazi....lol



...und würdest du richtig lesen (können) und wärst zu einer damit verbundenen kognitiven leistung fähig, dann würdest du auch erkennen, dass du nicht als nazi bezeichnet wurdest, sondern lediglich in frage gestellt wurde, weshalb du (ua) unbedingt eine eindeutschung internationaler begriffe einforderst. im folgenden habe ich auf eine tendenz hingewiesen, die ich durchaus nicht(!) für ungefährlich und auch nicht für aus der luft gegriffen halte. hierbei verweise ich auf endlose statisktiken und studien verschiedenster institute zu stetig wachsendem rechtsextremen (auch neaonazistischem) und antisemitischem/(hetero-)sexistischem gedankengut in europa (resp. deutschland) und das -erschreckenderweise- besonders unter jugendlichen und 'jungen erwachsenen'

hochachtungsvoll
die böse hex


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Februar 2009)

Zu Anfang von WoW wurde seitens Blizz versucht, den Begriff " Brecher" einzuführen.
Hat sich aber null durchgesetzt.


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

JohnnyGomez schrieb:


> und wie is das mit den bewustseinserweiternden drogen.., auf english...^^??



Da gibt es doch sooooo viele !
Kommt immer drauf an , was man grade so getankt hat .


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (10. Februar 2009)

JohnnyGomez schrieb:


> und wie is das mit den bewustseinserweiternden drogen.., auf english...^^??



Buff food, Potions, Flasks such dir wat aus


----------



## reddrake (10. Februar 2009)

"Stahlbirne" sucht Gruppe für Hero..........(Ich bin ein Tank/ Defkrieger)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Spiel' mal einen und dann sag das nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab doch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (10. Februar 2009)

Fleischpanzer?


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch gleich auch noch was "aggro" bedeutet ??



Aggro (englisch) = Kurzform von Englisch "Aggravation" (etwa: Verärgerung). Ich würds 1:1 stehen lassen, als Langform im Deutschen aber eher "Aggression" nehmen. Problem gelöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mans unbedingt kaputteindeutschen will, dann gilt: Synonym für "Aggro"  ist "Threat", auf Deutsch "Bedrohung".


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Fleischpanzer?



und was ist mit den untoten Kriegern ? Müssen die dann extra auf "Fleisch" skillen?

Fragen über Fragen !
Wo soll das bloß enden ?


----------



## bastischo (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin für Klotz


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2009)

zunix schrieb:


> und was ist mit den untoten Kriegern ? Müssen die dann extra auf "Fleisch" skillen?



Wieso, die haben doch noch genug Fleisch an den Knochen. Ist zwar etwas vermodert, aber danach hat ja keiner gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.


Was den? Panzer is n schönes, DEUTSCHES wort für Panzer.

Achja, wie wenn Tanks über einen witz lachen, müsste es heisen:
"Deutsche Panzer Lollen wieder."


----------



## Nait (10. Februar 2009)

Als ich noch aufm RP-Server war hab ich immer "Beschützer" geschrieben.

Weis nich ob es schon jemand gesagt hat hab nich alle Beiträge gelesen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Februar 2009)

Also bei sowas würde ich kein deutsches Wort verwenden.
Das klingt dann dumm genauso wie die Audio Gespräche von NPCs 
die auf englisch deutlich besser sind als auf deutsch (in WoW).


----------



## Maladin (10. Februar 2009)

/close ist mal komplett falsch ... ist doch garnicht deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beschützer finde ich gut :>

/wink maladin


----------



## zunix (10. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wieso, die haben doch noch genug Fleisch an den Knochen. Ist zwar etwas vermodert, aber danach hat ja keiner gefragt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da hast Du Recht!


----------



## Valnar93 (10. Februar 2009)

Stein


----------



## Kelgorath (10. Februar 2009)

in dem büchlein was beim orginal wow dabeiliegt steht "brecher" drin, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher!


----------



## Peithon (10. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Zum Thema selbst: "Prügelknabe" würde mir auch noch einfallen, hat aber schon beinahe was archaisches der Begriff. Und nein, "Schlägertyp" wäre NICHT synonym dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



- Prügelknabe trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, ebenso Bauer oder Knecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Aus Sicht eines Heilers kann ein Tank mit schlechter Ausrüstung auch zum "Mana-Grab" werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (10. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mit Opfer?
Der Tank kriegt immer aufs Maul und wenns nen Wipe gibt, dann ist er immer Schuld.

TS: 'Okay, Heiler haben ihre Targets, DDs alle voll gebufft, das Opfer macht den Pull'... fänd ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothron-Other (10. Februar 2009)

Würde ihn im Satz als Wächter der Gruppe geschreiben, 
obwohl Beschützer sich auch nicht schlecht anhört.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht ist er auch einfach ein RP-Spieler.

Brecher ist dafür ungeeignet,da enstehen zuviel wortwitze.

Aber in der regel wird "Blocker oder "Deffensiv Krieger" "Schutz-Paladin" oder "Druide in Bärform" gesagt.


----------



## Anduris (10. Februar 2009)

Würde Aggro-Machine sagen... aber eig. klingt Panzer echt am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Februar 2009)

Da sind mal alle möglichen Übersetzungen von leo^^

tank	 	der Badbehälter	 
i	tank	 	das Becken	i
i	tank	 	der Behälter	i
i	tank [tech.]	 	der Betriebskessel    [Kraftwerkstechnik]	i
i	tank	 	der Entwicklungstank	 
i	tank	 	der Flüssigkeitsbehälter	i
i	tank	 	das Gefäß	i
i	tank	 	der Kessel	i
i	tank	 	das Metallbecken	i
i	tank [mil.]	 	der Panzer	i
i	tank	 	der Panzerkampfwagen	i
i	tank	 	das Reservoir	i
i	tank	 	der Schleifenspeicher	 
i	tank	 	der Tank  Pl.: die Tanks, die Tanke	i
i	tank [tech.]	 	die Wanne	i
i	tank	 	der Wannenofen	 
i	tank	 	das Wasserbecken	i
i	tank	 	der Wasserkasten


----------



## saibot1207 (10. Februar 2009)

wow 

aber guckt den bei leo????


----------



## Cassaya (10. Februar 2009)

Ganos schrieb:


> LoL!!!!! Ich bin also ein Nazi, weil ich die ganzen Anglizismen furchtbar finde? Ich liebe und beherrsche zwar die englische Sprache, aber die ganzen englisch untergemischten Wörter im deutsch regen mich halt auf.
> Nazi....lol




sei so gut und erklär mir bitte, was du mit der abkürzung "LoL" ausdrücken möchtest. mir ist leider nur die englische übersetzung geläufig, undda du anglizismen so sehr hasst gehe ich davon aus, daß du etwas anderes meinen musst... aufklärung bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum topic. ich finde beschützer sehr schön. brecher passt auch noch


----------



## australian76 (10. Februar 2009)

Kanonenfutter,

Vorsteher,

Vorstand...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ithilrandir (10. Februar 2009)

*Wie wärs mit:

Hauklotz.... weil jeder auf uns eindrischt

Müllschlucker... weil wir den ganzen Scheiss schlucken*

_*Hoch leben die Krieger... die einzig wahren Einstecker.....lol*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sorbit (10. Februar 2009)

das ihr immer alles eindeutschen müsst ^^ belasst es doch bei dem wort tank [tänk]. 

ich musste mich im ts/voice schon immer sehr zusammenreißen, wenn gewissen leute tank(tänk) deutsch ausgesprochen haben...


----------



## Ruckus (10. Februar 2009)

Früher hat Carsten Jancker bei den Bayern gespielt, und er wurde von den Kommentatoren immer als Sturmtank (deutsch ausgesprochen) bezeichnet. 

Er hat nen Pass aussem Mittelfeld vorm Strafraum angenommen, die Gegner auf sich gezogen und dann den Ball entweder verteilt oder selber aufs Tor gebracht. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich denke das Wort Tank braucht keine Übersetzung man kann es ruhig in den deutschen Sprachgebrauch übernehmen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Februar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Such doch eine Aggroerzeugende Klasse mit wenig Intelligenz und möglichst viel Leben und Rüstung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn jemand sowas sucht, würde ich mich melden, aber dann wirklich ohne intelligenz spielen...


brecher finde ich persönlich nicht sehr passend. was bricht ein tank denn?
blocker passt auch nicht für alle klassen. druiden können das ja nicht.

panzer ist natürlich die korrekte übersetzung. passt aber auch schlecht, da ja mittlerweile auch richtige panzer im spiel sind (1k winter, strand).


beschützer passt auch nicht, das wäre eher ein begriff für heiler.



sandsack trifft die sache auch ganz gut. gepanzerter ist wohl die am ehesten passende übersetzung.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Ich find beschützer gut^^


----------



## Yiraja (10. Februar 2009)

eindeutig PRÜGELKNABE !!! ^^ das gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Traklar (10. Februar 2009)

"Typ der kein INT hat und sich daher von jedem dahergelaufenen Gegner verprügeln lässt, bis die Rüstung weg oder der Boss tot ist."


----------



## Haerton (10. Februar 2009)

lilithb schrieb:


> andererseits.... weshalb nach ner deutschen übersetzung suchen? oO
> da sind wir dann bald bei den hirnlosen neonazis die t-shirts ihrer ideologie entsprechend (alles nicht deutsche ist minderwertig, resp. lebensunwert) t-hemden nennen.
> nene, ein tank ist ein tank ist ein tank




unglaublich die nazigeschichte da wieder zu bringen wo es absolut nicht passt. lass du dir ma t-shirts drucken mit der aufschrift "ich benutze englische wörter weil ich _kein_ nazi bin". ich könnt mir denken das dann einer kommt der auf deiner wellenlänge ist und sagt: kuckucksclan anhänger? evtl lässt du dir dann noch nen afro wachsen und lernst diverse anderssprachige wörter


----------



## CoHanni (10. Februar 2009)

Suchen Jemanden der für unsere Gruppe seinen Kopf hinhält!!!


häufig benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Hmm, was haltet ihr von Verteidiger?


----------



## Shadowcreeper (10. Februar 2009)

Du wolltest ein anderes Wort? Braker....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IwanNI (10. Februar 2009)

"Einer, der Vorne steht und sich die Birne weich klopfen lässt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (10. Februar 2009)

Tank = Panzer ist streng genommen Falsch. 

die Bedeutung Tank kommt von Tank. z.b. Bezin Tank.
Den unter diesen Deck Namen wurde der erste Panzer entwickelt. Und deshalb wurde es übernommen. 

In Deutschen würde man sagen wenn man einen Tank sucht suchen eine Schützende Klasse oder Schützenden Krieger.


----------



## Thomas J. (10. Februar 2009)

zum begriff tank: die briten haben den zuerst im zweiten weltkrieg verwendet als die deutschen panzer eingesetzt werden. damals wurde es auch noch deutsch ausgesprochen (das buffed team tut dies nebenbei auch). ich würde sagen tank ist deutsch und damit ende.


----------



## Phash (10. Februar 2009)

/2wir suchen nur noch einen Deppen, der sich ordentlich im Turm Utgarde(hero) verprügeln lassen will, während wir ihm dabei genüsslich zusehen - dann gehts auch schon los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (10. Februar 2009)

hmmmm das erste was mir in den kopf kam zum thema war:

Haushaltsbuch



also keine ahnung wieso weshalb warum, glaug will es auch nciht wissen aber das war halt das was mir so im kopf entgegen geflogen kam, naja ^^


----------



## Megamage (10. Februar 2009)

*Sandsack!*


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. Februar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> "Brecher" wird des öfteren noch benutzt



ja richtig.wenn früher in zeitschriften instanzen erklärt wurden oder ähnliches dann war da oft vom brecher die rede.


----------



## Timme19 (10. Februar 2009)

Der Felsen in der Brandung =)^^


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (10. Februar 2009)

Hey nix gegen Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Battletanker

PS: Schonmal mit Dose versucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (10. Februar 2009)

Das Opfer, dass den ganzen Schaden aushalten muss..^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2009)

Krieger muhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (10. Februar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ja richtig.wenn früher in zeitschriften instanzen erklärt wurden oder ähnliches dann war da oft vom brecher die rede.




Genau so kenne ich es auch noch aus dem erstem "PC Games WoW Special."


----------



## Curentix (10. Februar 2009)

'n Burg, ne Panzer, n Turm, n Bollwerk...was auch immer...


----------



## Maniaxx (10. Februar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wer spricht heute noch Deutsch? lfm, lfg, lol, usw. Ich finde das auch großen Mist, aber die meisten Kids (ja bewusst auf englisch) finden das ja cool. Dabei können sie noch nicht mal richtig Deutsch schreiben, leider...



Suder Suder Suder -.-


----------



## Ducmort (10. Februar 2009)

Offiziell heißt es Brecher. Erinnert einen aber mehr an den Mageninhalt, als an eine 4x4 Stahlmauer.
(Habe ich mal unter ur*10^100-alten Aufzeichnungen erfahren)


----------



## Rainar93 (10. Februar 2009)

Also offiziel hat tank ziemlich viele Bedeutungen.
Aber das eheste, das passen würde wäre wohl Panzer.


----------



## Ducmort (10. Februar 2009)

Man könnte ihn auch Schläge-abfang-stahlklamottenträger nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings wäre dann ein Druide nicht mit eingeschlossen. Und wir wollen ja Tierfreundlich bleiben,...


----------



## mijasma (10. Februar 2009)

bliblablub


----------



## Focht (10. Februar 2009)

also ich würde Panzer sagen, zum einen: die Panzer der Tommys und der gesamten englischsprachigen Welt werden seit WK I zum Teil immer noch als Tanks bezeichnet
und 2.
der Tank trägt ne schwere rüssi oder ne Platte


----------



## Annovella (10. Februar 2009)

Tank = Der, der die Seife in der Dusche aufhebt, ganz klar !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also lautet die übersetzung:

Tank = Seifenaufheber !!!


----------



## Gen91 (10. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Tank = Der, der die Seife in der Dusche aufhebt, ganz klar !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das muss ich ma inner Gilde posten^^

Naja btt. denke Tank hat sich so WoWeingedeutscht, dass man es einfach nicht mehr übersetzten muss!!


----------



## Fluti (10. Februar 2009)

Such dir was aus:

tank	 	der Badbehälter	  
	tank	 	das Becken	 
	tank	 	der Behälter	 
	tank [tech.]	 	der Betriebskessel    [Kraftwerkstechnik]	 
	tank	 	der Entwicklungstank	  
	tank	 	der Flüssigkeitsbehälter	 
	tank	 	das Gefäß	 
	tank	 	der Kessel	 
	tank	 	das Metallbecken	 
	tank [mil.]	 	der Panzer	 
	tank	 	der Panzerkampfwagen	 
	tank	 	das Reservoir	 
	tank	 	der Schleifenspeicher	  
	tank	 	der Tank  Pl.: die Tanks, die Tanke	 
	tank [tech.]	 	die Wanne	 
	tank	 	der Wannenofen	  
	tank	 	das Wasserbecken	 
	tank	 	der Wasserkasten


----------



## Drazmodaan (10. Februar 2009)

to tank [coll.: crash]
    abstürzen [Markt]
    zusammenbrechen [z.B. Volkswirtschaft]
tank
    Tank {m}
    Aquarium {n}
    Behälter {m}
    Metallbecken {n}
    Wasserbecken {n}
    mil. Panzer {m}
to tank along [coll.]
    dahinsausen [ugs.]
    dahinbrettern [ugs.]


....hmmm....brecher passt doch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man vom verb to tank ausgeht xD


----------



## evanmarx (11. Februar 2009)

Fleischschild


----------



## ciaz (11. Februar 2009)

Beschützer. / Prot.


----------



## Blooddrainer (11. Februar 2009)

Blocker oder brecher.


----------



## Devil4u (11. Februar 2009)

Die Aufgabe des Tank ist sich für die Gruppe mit den Mobs zu Prügeln weil er der einzige ist der nicht sofort in die Knie geht.
Somit sehe ich als einziges Sinngemäs richtiges wort:

Beschützer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und zum Thema Brecher? Klingt nach ner Blechdose welche verwendet wird um die Eisplatten der Arktis zu durchfahren...


----------



## sp4rky (11. Februar 2009)

Wieso meinen so viele das Brecher passt? Was bricht den der Tank? Blocker find ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Februar 2009)

seh ich auch so. brecher passt kein bisschen. aber blocker passt für druiden nicht.


----------



## Devil4u (11. Februar 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. brecher passt kein bisschen. aber blocker passt für druiden nicht.



Naja... Blocker find ich auch nicht ganz passend... ich denke wirklich Beschützer triffts am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. Februar 2009)

Wer hat eigentlich diese schwachsinnige Bezeichnung "Brecher" erfunden? Das war wenn ich mich nicht täusche damals die Gamestar....


----------



## Agyros (11. Februar 2009)

> andererseits.... weshalb nach ner deutschen übersetzung suchen? oO
> da sind wir dann bald bei den hirnlosen neonazis die t-shirts ihrer ideologie entsprechend (alles nicht deutsche ist minderwertig, resp. lebensunwert) t-hemden nennen.
> nene, ein tank ist ein tank ist ein tank



RP zum Beispiel ? Für mich sind aus alten Zeiten und anderen Spielen : Blechdose ( da gabs eben keine Bären ^^), Fleischschild, Brecher oder Verteidiger geläufig.
Beschützer wäre auch passend, allerdings hab ich da nen persönliches Prob mit, weil das bei CoH die Heiler/Supporter sind oO

MMOG Multigaming ... manchmal verwirrend ^^


----------



## Devil4u (11. Februar 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> RP zum Beispiel ? Für mich sind aus alten Zeiten und anderen Spielen : Blechdose ( da gabs eben keine Bären ^^), Fleischschild, Brecher oder Verteidiger geläufig.
> Beschützer wäre auch passend, allerdings hab ich da nen persönliches Prob mit, weil das bei CoH die Heiler/Supporter sind oO
> 
> MMOG Multigaming ... manchmal verwirrend ^^



Da hast du dein Problem selber schon gelöst... Heiler / Supporter also Heiler / Unterstützer


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Februar 2009)

> to tank [coll.: crash]
> abstürzen [Markt]
> zusammenbrechen [z.B. Volkswirtschaft]
> tank
> ...



dann bin ich für:

Abstürzer oder für Dahinbretterer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon komisch, dass zwar das engl. Wort "Tank" (sprich tänk) gemeint, aber das deutsche Wort "Tank" (sprich Tank) benutzt wird....

Naja, Blocker wäre mein Favorit.

Ein-geenglischte Sprache find ich zum Kotzen, überstezt doch mal folgenden Satz ins wortwörtliche:

"Der Mage sheept und der Rogue zapped.Priester: Bitte shacklen."

kleine Hilfestellung:



> to zap
> löschen
> to zap [coll.] [from one TV channel to another]
> TV zappen [ugs.] [von einem TV-Kanal zum anderen]
> ...





> shackle
> 11
> Kette {f}
> shackle	Band {n}
> ...



ich geb ein Beispiel:

"Der Magier schaft und der Schurke unterdrückt die Werbung.Priester: Bitte bügeln."

No Denglisch on german Servers please. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (11. Februar 2009)

Ich nenne meinen Tank gern auch mal Schrank.


----------



## Calligan (11. Februar 2009)

Ich würde ihn Aggro-Magnet nennen er ist ja quasi derjenige der den Ärger magisch an sich zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrayWolf (11. Februar 2009)

In der militärischen Geschichte bedeutet der Tank eine stark gepanzerte Angriffswaffe. Wobei hier die Übertragung des Begriffs auf den Tank bei WoW nicht ganz richtig ist. Denn im Gegensatz  zum Tank bei WoW ist der militärische Tank mehr eine Fernkampfwaffe. Denn direkt am Tank war der tote Winkel. Er kann keinen Gegner abwehren der direkt am Tank steht. Es sei denn, die Besatzung steigt aus und verteidigt den Tank.

Der Begriff "Tank" bezieht sich also nur auf seine vergleichbare äußere Hülle und die Möglichkeit dadurch viel Schaden zu verkraften.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (11. Februar 2009)

Dummkopf wäre noch angebracht----stellt sich vor nen Meterhohen, übermächtigen Gegner und lässt sich liebend gern de Schädel einhauen xD (bin selber einer dieser Dummköpfe ;-) )


----------



## dedennis (11. Februar 2009)

Schau mal HIER


----------



## Teradas (11. Februar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Such doch eine Aggroerzeugende Klasse mit wenig Intelligenz und möglichst viel Leben und Rüstung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist gut . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonicEye (11. Februar 2009)

- Greni

- Panzergreni

- Kanonenfutter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (11. Februar 2009)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> dir is langweilig oder ?



Hehe das war der 3. Post in diesem mittlerweile 9 Seiten grossen thread...
Er scheint da ja net der einzigste zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (11. Februar 2009)

Panzer is doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerroX (11. Februar 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Tank = Panzer



Das zeigt, dass du nur das Thema den Threads gelesen hast. 

Ich selbst benutzte oft das Wort "Brecher", anstatt "Tank".


----------



## Lonith (11. Februar 2009)

also eigentlich heißt das englische wort tank nicht panzer sondern tank ( wie z.B. der Wassertank) da die ersten panzer im 1. Weltkrieg die leute an eben jenen tank erinnerte und so hat sich der name tank für panzer etabliert


----------



## Naturus (11. Februar 2009)

Frontkämpfer, Frontschwein, Blechbüchse oder Haarknäul... zumindest habe ich diese Begriffe alle schon im SNG gesehen.


----------



## Lianara*mk* (11. Februar 2009)

weis jetzt net ob das schon einer geschrieben hat aber ich find die bezeichnung Fleischschild net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fares75 (11. Februar 2009)

DRESCHBOLZEN, so wollte ich mein krieger immer nennen^^


----------



## Santa_Chief (11. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.



früher hab ich einfach nach nem krieger gesucht weil die immer getankt haben vor bc auch wenn sie ned schutz geskillt waren


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. Februar 2009)

Denglisch halt


----------



## Alpax (11. Februar 2009)

Blocker sind für mich leute in Counterstrike die auf Climb oder Surfmaps rumgimpen und *blocken* ^^

Eine sinngemäße Übersetzung von Tank (btw. übelst sinnlos) wäre .. hmm ... "Aggromaschine" ^^ oder  ... "Boss-Ablenker" oder schlicht "Nervensäge"


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (11. Februar 2009)

hmm

ich bin selber tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir sagens immer aggro-bombe, sündenbock, der "möchte gern was uffe rübe haben" etc ^^

finds irgendwie drollig ^^

aber tank, das passt eig. immo am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. Februar 2009)

Die richtige Übersetzung wäre wohl :
Das kleine Kind das hinter dir auf dem Arm der Mama sitzt und rumkreischt (vorzugsweise anzutreffen im Supermarkt)


----------



## Yangsoon (11. Februar 2009)

bleib einfach bei tank und alle sind happy


----------



## Sethek (11. Februar 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> bleib einfach bei tank und alle sind happy


Bleib einfach bei Brecher und alle sind glücklich

Nein, mal ernsthaft - der Kampf gegen Anglizismen ist ja seit jeher eines meiner absoluten Steckenpferde, aber hier bin sogar ich geneigt, ne Ausnahme zu machen. Nicht nur daß sich tank in der "MMO-Fachsprache" absolut etabliert hat, es gibt keine vergleichbaren, griffigen deutschen Pendants, wie es zB beim hunter (jäger), lfg (sng), healer (Heiler) etc. der Fall ist. Ergo bleibt für mich hier einer der wenigen Fälle, in denen ich mit dem ursprünglich mal englischen Wort überaus zufrieden bin.

Und der geneigte Rollenspieler? Der darf, je nach Char mehr oder minder blumig, umschreiben, was er will, oder er nennts "Beschützer", "Brecher", "schwerer Nahkämpfer" "Frontkämpfer" oder was weiß ich.


----------



## Gronn (11. Februar 2009)

Ich will aber nicht bei Tank bleiben


----------



## Morituri (11. Februar 2009)

"Gepanzerter Typ der sich vom bösen Mob aufs Maul hauen lässt, damit ich keine von dem drauf bekomm"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Whatever oO ein Tank is ein Tank und gut is ^^


----------



## Abigayle (11. Februar 2009)

Zwei aus meiner Gilde sagen immer: Wir brauchen ne Wand! und meinen damit den Tank!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klingt doof, aber wäre ne Möglichkeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carwash (11. Februar 2009)

Tank = Panzer, aber Panzer ist nicht ganz treffend.. .denn der Panzer an sich macht ja dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, deswegen würde ich lieber Beschützer sagen, denn das passt meiner Meinung nach viel besser in den Zusammenhang. Ich meine ja ein "Tank" hält die aggro und beschützt in dem sinne seine Gruppenmitglieder, deswegen passt das englische wort Tank auch nicht wirklich ins schema. Sondern eher Protector, wobei dieses wort viel zu aufwendig wäre zu schreiben und wie wir alle wissen der größte teil der WoW- Spieler schreibfaul ist und da kommt das Wort Tank genau richtig es ist kurz, leicht zu behalten und spiegelt das wieder was nen klassischen Tank (Krieger) ausmacht, nämlich ne Plattenrüstung und Aushaltevermögen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. Februar 2009)

1 zu 1 übersetzt heißt es "Panzer"

Ich würds mit "Bedrohunghaltender gut gepanzerterter Held mit einem Schild und seine Talentierung auf Schutz ausgelegt" übersetzen ^^

MfG


----------



## Hamburgperle (11. Februar 2009)

"Lootverteiler"

;-)


----------



## Morituri (11. Februar 2009)

Carwash schrieb:


> (...) Beschützer (...)


ist zwar das Passenste aber ich weiß nicht wie auf "suchen Beschützer für xy dann go!" reagiert wird ^^ glaub eher mit "xD" oder"lol?" statt nem /w von nem Tank


----------



## Dabow (11. Februar 2009)

Panzer ! Fertig aus Ende ... noch was ? Nein ? Danke ! Close


----------



## Borberat (11. Februar 2009)

Wen interessiert denn sowas -.- -.-

"Suche jemanden der schonmal vorläuft"


----------



## phexus (11. Februar 2009)

Blockwurst



Ach - und "Ganz Großes Kino" für Dabow, der nicht nur den ersten Thread sondern alle nicht gelesen hat, aber was postet. Und dann noch für close votet.. mein Gott.. was für Irre..


----------



## schnicker (11. Februar 2009)

ich als feral bevorzuge ja die bezeichnung "HauDruff" ^^
btw bin Hesse was das druff erklären sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cirdaan (11. Februar 2009)

Aquarium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sisloc (11. Februar 2009)

Hackfresse ^^    ...äusserst belustigend im sng xD


zitat: Zwei aus meiner Gilde sagen immer: Wir brauchen ne Wand!


mir reicht meist meine tischplatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Februar 2009)

tank ist wohl eher nen fachbegriff/eigenname und iwrd nicht übersetzt


----------



## Cerb_Mann (11. Februar 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Zwei aus meiner Gilde sagen immer: Wir brauchen ne Wand! und meinen damit den Tank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm mit Wand würde ich mich glatt noch anfreunden können!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei ich persönlich einfach nur "Schutz-Krieger" sagen würde.

Vielleicht auch "Leibwächter" oder "Gruppenwächter".

mfg


----------



## rcy (11. Februar 2009)

Beschützer aber ok ^^


----------



## Abigayle (11. Februar 2009)

*Gruppenbodyguard*

Fiel mir grad so ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (11. Februar 2009)

war die frage nicht nach ner deutschen übersetzung ^^
ich hör hier ständig damage, agro, "def" und "prot" 
und das ist KEIN deutsch ^^


----------



## Blah (11. Februar 2009)

Schildträger


----------



## Mardoo (11. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.



Schildtyp! oder Aushalttyp, oder halt Rambo! Am besten Turkish Rambo, der geht nie out of ammo!


----------



## Blah (11. Februar 2009)

Morituri schrieb:


> ist zwar das Passenste aber ich weiß nicht wie auf "suchen Beschützer für xy dann go!" reagiert wird ^^ glaub eher mit "xD" oder"lol?" statt nem /w von nem Tank



Ja, scheiss WoW Community, tiefstes Niveau ever, sogar im Kindergarten ist mehr Niveau vorhanden -.-

Und es gibt auch noch Rollenspieler, wie mich, so nebenbei.


----------



## Taulo (11. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.




Brecher 

Wäre mein Favorit


----------



## notoes (11. Februar 2009)

prügelknabe...

wobei "ne wand" ned schlecht is, wien "tank" lassen sich die "weniger dick gepanzerten einheiten" auch von ihm/ihr decken (suchen deckung dahinter) oder beschützen.
aber: auch n tank im ürsprünglichen sinne ist, ohne leichte begleiteinheiten, zwar n zähes aber hilfloses ziel (fuer wow :also ohne heiler bzw schnell reagierende einheiten (zB schurken) der krieger allein recht wenig wert (als "tank")
ich bin mit tank zufrieden, es passt eigendlich wunderbar, von englisch/denglish ma abgesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote 4 "wand" 

mfg notoes


----------



## Pegasos (11. Februar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Deff Krieger.
> Verteidigungs geskillter Krieger
> Prot Krieger etc etc..-_-




Hmm ne ne Tanks sind nich immer Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich bleib bei Tank so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Februar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Ja, scheiss WoW Community, tiefstes Niveau ever, sogar im Kindergarten ist mehr Niveau vorhanden -.-
> 
> Und es gibt auch noch Rollenspieler, wie mich, so nebenbei.


würde mich jemand anwhispern der nen beschützer sucht, würd ich sagen, sorry bin tank...
beschützer passt imo garnicht zu nem tank. beschützer sind eher die heiler.

daher fallen beschützer, brecher und blocker schonmal raus. brecher macht irgendwie garkeinen sinn und druiden sind keine blocker.

für gruppenwächter gilt dasselbe wie für beschützer, passt eher zu nem heiler.




> Wobei ich persönlich einfach nur "Schutz-Krieger" sagen würde.


irgendwie traurig das manche immernoch glauben, nur krieger wären gute tanks...


am besten passt noch panzer oder eher gepanzerter, was dann wohl die korrekteste bezeichnung wäre.



achja btw, def ist ein deutsches wort...


----------



## Figetftw! (11. Februar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wer spricht heute noch Deutsch? lfm, lfg, lol, usw. Ich finde das auch großen Mist, aber die meisten Kids (ja bewusst auf englisch) finden das ja cool. Dabei können sie noch nicht mal richtig Deutsch schreiben, leider...


Wie süß aber überleg das nächstemal weingstens ein bisschen bevor du so einen scheiß schreibst. In unserer modernen gesellschaft sind abkürzungen nun einmal geläufig und durch stress und hektik meist auch notwendig. Es ist also kein wunder das sich dies auch in ein spiel überträgt und da englisch nuneinmal weltsprache ist und viele dieses spiel auch international spielen , einmal davon abgesehen das dieses spiel aus Ameerika stammt und teilweise auch auf englisch erschienen ist und viele mit einem englischen client nach der kompletten eindeutschung spielen. Desweiteren hat sich , wie in jeder , ich nenn es einmal Fangemeinschaft, eine fachsprache gebildet . Im fußball heißt es ja auch foul obwohl es ja eigentlich regelverstoß bzw unsprotliches verhalten genannt werden müsste.
Und ich möchte nicht deine Grammatik und Rechtschreibfehler deiner Deutshcarbeit von vor 20 jahren sehen.

@TE: Tja wie obengenannt ist es ja ein fachwort übersetzten ist deshalb schwer....

       Hüter, Wächter, Beschützer oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (11. Februar 2009)

tank = Panzer
oder 
der Tank = Behälter um etwas aufzunehmen/zu absorbieren. In diesem Fall Schaden. Der Schadenabsorbierer

... wie auch immer, ich bleibe bei tank.

mfg


edit: Prügelknabe oder Wand finde ich auch sehr gute Vorschläge!


----------



## notoes (11. Februar 2009)

@ biss ueber mir...: "def" ein deutsches wort? wie abwegig zu denken das es evtl. "defense" heißen könnte...

defense heißt uebrigens "schutz" was beim krieger/pala evtl erklären KÖNNTE warum man die schutz-skillung "def-skillung" nennt...


----------



## Kawock (11. Februar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Prot Krieger etc etc..-_-



Protection Krieger ? n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





notoes schrieb:


> @ biss ueber mir...: "def" ein deutsches wort? wie abwegig zu denken das es evtl. "defense" heißen könnte...
> 
> defense heißt uebrigens "schutz" was beim krieger/pala evtl erklären KÖNNTE warum man die schutz-skillung "def-skillung" nennt...



Man könnte unter "def" auch "Defensiv", was widerrum Deutsch wäre...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (11. Februar 2009)

nach allem was ich hier so gelesen habe gefällt mir persönlich die Bezeichnung "Brecher" am besten.


Aber wie wäre es denn ganz einfach wie.... "paladin" XD


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Februar 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> @ biss ueber mir...: "def" ein deutsches wort? wie abwegig zu denken das es evtl. "defense" heißen könnte...
> 
> defense heißt uebrigens "schutz" was beim krieger/pala evtl erklären KÖNNTE warum man die schutz-skillung "def-skillung" nennt...


Die Defensive... -> deutsch


----------



## Hangatyr (11. Februar 2009)

> Tank
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche
> 
> ...


----------



## Kementár (11. Februar 2009)

naja also ich find panza passt schon^^ ich verwend das wort auch öfters als tank (:
mfg


----------



## nioKs (11. Februar 2009)

http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&from=fx3&search=tank


----------



## Irondragon1887 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube das wort tank im wow bezieht sich eher darauf das er sich nicht so schnell aufhalten lässt.
Das wort tank wird auch im sport ( Fußball, Football usw. ) verwendet wenn ein spieler sich durchtankt ( hart attackiert wird und trotzdem nicht zu fall gebracht wird ). Man könnte auch sagen er hat sich durchgeboxt, wobei ich gerne drauf verzichte im chanel zu schreiben suche durchboxer, da bleibe ich lieber bei dem eingedeutschten wort Tank!


----------



## Sano (11. Februar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Ja, scheiss WoW Community, tiefstes Niveau ever, sogar im Kindergarten ist mehr Niveau vorhanden -.-
> 
> Und es gibt auch noch Rollenspieler, wie mich, so nebenbei.




hrhr, und welche rolle spielst du grad hier im forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (11. Februar 2009)

AGGROHOLIKER!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.




WoWisch: Tank
Deutsch: Aggroaufbauer/Bedrohungsaufbauer  <- Blechdose


----------



## Arahtor (11. Februar 2009)

Einen Depp der die Schläge von dem Mobs freiwillig einsteckt und wenn wir wipen der Arsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaLR0g (11. Februar 2009)

Ein neuer Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team?


----------



## Tarboz (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Ausdruck

Dosenfutter
Blechdose
oder Sandsack

auch ganz nett, als Tank Ersatz^^


----------



## turalya (11. Februar 2009)

defensiv klasse


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (11. Februar 2009)

etwas das vuiel aushält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bananengurke (12. Februar 2009)

aggrohalter passt nicht da man ja auch tank sein kann ohne aggro zu halten.
mehr so ein Schutz.....bärchen

suche schutz geskillten bären xy


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. Februar 2009)

"Köder" passt doch auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightbow (12. Februar 2009)

Der Fachbegriff heißt "Brecher".


----------



## !Albador! (12. Februar 2009)

Naja 

Def + Klassenname 
Beschützer
Wächter (heißen die bei HdRO)
...


----------



## Poloproll (12. Februar 2009)

Prügelknecht


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

Aggrodepp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (12. Februar 2009)

Ich find "Panzer" hört sich doch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Brecher klingt mir irgendwie zu sehr nach Dmg. Prügelknecht triffts da schon eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ab besten ist immer noch "Die Mauer!" (suche Mauer für yx)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (12. Februar 2009)

also bei mir sieht das lfm normalerweise so aus ... 4 Aufgeweckte Recken suchen noch talentierten Paladin des Schutzes, defensiv eingestellten Krieger, DK mit passendem Deff-Gear oder am liebsten n Wuschelbärchen für einen Ausflug in die heroischen .... what ever.

Nachdem ich auf unserem Server jedesmal gefragt wurde von irgendwem was denn nu bitte n Brecher sei ... hab ichs irgendwann aufgegeben. Wobei das mit Blocker hört sich auch gut an. muss ich mal probieren.


lg Sily


----------



## Mikolomeus (12. Februar 2009)

Bedrohunghaltender gut gepanzerterter Held mit einem Schild und der seine Talentierung auf Schutz ausgelegt hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (12. Februar 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> "Köder" passt doch auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... den merk ich mir :-)

suchen noch Köder in Form eines Deff-Kriegers, Schutzpala's, Bärchen oder Deff-DK zum verfüttern an die Trolle der heroischen Feste Drak Tharon ... hihi


----------



## Hanan (12. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.



englisch tank heißt auch auf deutsch tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

;-) 

sucht euch was aus:

to tank [coll.: crash]
abstürzen [Markt]
zusammenbrechen [z.B. Volkswirtschaft]

tank
Tank {m}
Aquarium {n}
Behälter {m}
Metallbecken {n}
Wasserbecken {n}
mil. Panzer {m}

to tank along [coll.]
dahinsausen [ugs.]
dahinbrettern [ugs.]

air tank
Luftkessel {m}
Luftbehälter {m}

gas tank
Gasbehälter {m}

oil tank
Öltank {m}

deep tank
tiefer Tank {m}

drop tank
Abwurftank {m}
abwerfbarer Treibstofftank {m}

fish tank
Aquarium {n}

fuel tank
Treibstofftank {m}
Kraftstofftank {m}
Kraftstoffbehälter {m}

milk tank
Milchtank {m}

reef-tank
Korallenriff-Aquarium {n}

sump tank
Sammelbehälter {m} [ganz unten angebracht]

tank sump
Behältersumpf {m}

tank trap
Panzersperre {f}

wave tank
Wellentank {m}

wine tank
Weintank {m}
Weinbehälter {m}

catch tank
Auffangbehälter {m}

scuba tank
Tauchflasche {f}

shark tank
Haifischbecken {n}

steel tank
Stahltank {m}
Stahlkessel {m} [zum Lagern]
Stahlgehäuse {n} [Apparatebau]
Stahlbehälter {m} [für Flüssigkeiten und Gase]

surge tank
Wasserschloss {n} [in Druckleitung]

think tank
Think-Tank {m}
Ideenfabrik {f}
Ideenschmiede {f}
Expertenkommission {f}
Denkfabrik {f} [pol. bzw. wirtschaftl. Beraterstab]

waste tank
Fäkalientank {m}

water tank
Wassertank {m}
Wasserkasten {m}
Wasserbehälter {m}

battle tank
Kampfpanzer {m}

combat tank
Kampfpanzer {m}

diving tank
Druckluftflasche {f}

oxygen tank
Sauerstoffflasche {f}

septic tank
Klärgrube {f}
Jauchegrube {f}
Faulbehälter {m}
Klärbehälter {m}
Kleinkläranlage {f}
Abwasserfaulraum {m}

sludge tank
Schlammtank {m}

slurry tank
Absetzbecken {n}

supply tank
Vorratsbehälter {m}

tank buster
Panzerknacker {m}

tank turret
Panzerturm {m}

coolant tank
Kühlmittelbehälter {m}

cooling tank
Kühltank {m}
Kühlbehälter {m} [groß; Verfahrenstechnik]

holding tank
Haltetank {m}

orifice tank
Wasserschlossdrossel {f}

reserve tank
Reservetank {m}

storage tank
Lagertank {m}
Vorratstank {m}
Speichertank {m}

tank company
Panzerkompanie {f}

tank shelter
Panzerdeckung {f}

tank storage
Tanklagerung {f}

(header) tank
Wasserkasten {m} [Motorkühler]

elevated tank
Hochbehälter {m}

external tank
Außentank {m}

fuselage tank
Rumpftank {m}

jacketed tank
doppelwandiger Tank {m}
Tank {m} mit Doppelmantel
Doppelmantelbehälter {m}
doppelmanteliger Tank {m}
overflow tank
Überlauftank {m}
pickling tank
Beiztank {m}
pressure tank
Drucktank {m}
Druckbehälter {m}

sanitary tank
Klosetttank {m}

settling tank
Setztank {m}
Abscheider {m}

tank capacity
Tankinhalt {m}
Tankkapazität {f}

tank howitzer
Panzerhaubitze {f}

amphibian tank
Schwimmtank {m}

auxiliary tank
Reservetank {m}

digestion tank
Faulturm {m} [Kläranlage]
Faulbehälter {m} [Kläranlage]

expansion tank
Kühlmittelausgleichsbehälter {m}
Kühlmittel-Ausgleichsbehälter {m}

feedwater tank
Wasserbehälter {m}
Speisewasserbehälter {m} [Kraftwerk]

hydraulic tank
Hydrauliktank {m}

Quelle: http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/tank.html


----------



## Night falls (12. Februar 2009)

Und für den irrelevanten Copypaste-Mist hast du dich extra angemeldet? O.o


----------



## Martok (12. Februar 2009)

ich zogge zwar lotro
aber wir sagen immer schildtraeger


----------



## Yamboo (12. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und für den irrelevanten Copypaste-Mist hast du dich extra angemeldet? O.o


fail. hättest du nicht nur auf den post-count geschaut, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass er schon seit 7 monaten registriert ist.

btt: der begriff tank stammt aus dem deutschen.
Der Ausdruck Tank bezeichnet im Deutschen einen Vorläufer des modernen Panzers.


----------



## Stroog (12. Februar 2009)

@TE: Ich finde es zwar prinzipiell nich schlecht das Du anscheinen versuchst der deutschen Sprache, die übrigens wenn Ich hier so im Forum blättere die wenigsten beherrschen, was aber ein Thema für irgendwelche Rechschreibflamethreads ist, mehr zur Geltung kommen zu lassen. Allerdings ist es müssig sich jetzt über eine Überstezung für etwas was in einem Spiel das WoW( World of Warcraft) zum Namen hat und von einer amerikanischen Firma programiert wurde nachzudenken. Ich bin zwar auch dafür das man nicht jeden neuen Trend nachgeht und alles in irgendein "Denglisch" oder irgendeinen anderen Multikultislang packt und die eigene Sprache verkümmern lässt ( wobei ich nichts gegen Multikulti habe) - allerdings finde Ich das man es an gewissen Stelle auch übertreiben kann bzw. "Slang" - oder Denglisch oder was auch immer - dort sogar sinvoll ist...

Ansonsten würde Ich ja in Welt der Kriegskunst oder jedem beliebigen anderen Weltnetzspiel die Unterhaltungskanäle nur dadurch sinnlos belästigen das, wenn Ich irgendeinen Schlachtzug mit einer Zufallsgruppe im Heldenhaften Modus bei einem Spielmeister... ach scheisse ... keine Ahnung - der Satz ist bis hierhin schon unglaublich nervend weil spätestens jetzt keiner mehr nen Plan davon hat was ich eigentlich sagen möchte....^^


----------



## Thalema (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo und Grüsse, 

für den TE: 

Bin ich nicht Rollenspieler, dann nenne ich den Tank [tänk] Tank [tank], da er für mich die Bedrohung von mir wegnimmt, speichert und hält, also sozusagen als Speicher dient. 

Spiele ich RP, dann nenne ich ihn, wenn ich ihn aktiv suche, abwechselnd "Held", "Beschützer", "Krieger" etc.. In den meisten Fällen melden sich die richtigen Spieler, hier genügt meistens ein Blick auf die Fähigkeiten und die Ausrüstung, um gravierende Irrtümer zu vermeiden (zum Glück muss ich nicht oft suchen, weil wir drei Tanks in der Gilde haben). 

Zu der ideologischen Diskussion: Die Eindeutschung von Begriffen ist ein uralter Hut, das hat jede Nation immer schon gemacht, in Frankreich ist es sogar gesetzlich verordnet (ordinateur statt Computer). Im Gegensatz zu anderen sprachbildenden Nationen haben wir zwei Nachteile: Bis vor (geschichtlich gesehen) Kurzem hatten wir keine sprachliche Institution, die sprachbildend wirkte (im Gegenatz zu Frankreich oder Grossbritannien) UND wir hatten eine Diktatur am Hals, die sich alles griff, um es in ihrem Sinn umzuwerten und zu beschmutzen.

Allerdings ausgerechnet bei der Sprache war man damals in der Hinsicht vorsichtig: Der Reichspropagandaminister selbst verbat sich die Eindeutschungen, die voreilig Liebdienernde gemacht hatten, um, wie er per Ukas veröffentlichte, die "nationalsozialistische Bewegung nicht zu verunglimpfen und der Lächerlichkeit der Provinzialität preiszugeben, denn immerhin sei diese ja eine internationale Bewegung" (so ungefähr drückte er sich aus). Wenn als Neonazis Eindeutschungen fordern, arbeiten sie eigentlich gegen ihre erwählten Idole *grins*

Eindeutschungen sind sehr hilfreich, wenn man verstehen will, um was es geht, denn jede Sprache birgt in ihren Wörtern und Satzzusammenhängen Konnotationen, die nur im Sprachzusammenhang wirken. Ich versuche eigentlich immer,  eine Bezeichnung in Deutsch zu finden, da ich damit das Verstehen der anderen fördere und mich nicht in Zweideutigkeiten veheddere. Finde ich keins, übernehme ich es aus der Sprache, die es erzeugt hat. Ich finde also, dass es nichts mit diesen  hirnlosen Herren auf der braunen Wiese zu tun hat, wenn man versucht, deutsche Wörter zu finden bzw. sinnig einzudeutschen. Ist ein Wort in einer Fremdsprache gut, treffend und schön, hat es jede Sprachgemeinschaft immer übernommen (die Franzosen die "Angst", die Briten den "Kindergarten" ... )



Thalema


----------



## Gilindriana (12. Februar 2009)

Tank ist eigentlich englisch und heißt "Panzer".
Da ich auf nen RP-PvE Server spiele, such ich immer nach "...Jemanden der den Kopf für mich hinhält"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RexxoV (12. Februar 2009)

ich würde sagen viele würden dich für dähmlich alten wen du suche aggrohalter/panzer in de lf chat shreibsd, warum musst du auch tank übersetzen wollen? zu viel freizeit?


----------



## Bottlewave (12. Februar 2009)

In einem WoW-Buch das ich mir mal vor Jahren gekauft hab steht der Tank unter dem deutschen namen *Brecher* drin. Wie toll man das nun finden mag is die andere Geschichte ^^


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Und was heißt dann: ,,Ich tanke gern." übersetzt? etwa: ,,Ich panzere gern."?^^


----------



## claet (12. Februar 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> ich würde sagen viele würden dich für dähmlich



ich würde sagen, wer dämlich mit h schreibt, den halten auch ziemlich viele für dämlich.



Anduris schrieb:


> Und was heißt dann: ,,Ich tanke gern." übersetzt? etwa: ,,Ich panzere gern."?^^



genauso wie es im deutschen "ich panzere" nicht gibt, gibt es auch im englischen "to tank" nicht. 
bzw das gibts, heißt aber unter anderem: "in die hose gehen" oder "schiffbruch erleiden" (siehe leo)
so wie wir es nutzen, gibts "tanken" definitiv nicht!


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht...^^


----------



## Elandor1 (12. Februar 2009)

also ich würd beschützer sagen, klingt für mich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wer sagt dass man tank=panzer übersetzen muss


----------



## JLPicard (12. Februar 2009)

Sandsack!


----------



## claet (12. Februar 2009)

Elandor1 schrieb:


> und wer sagt dass man tank=panzer übersetzen muss



ähm - wer sagt, dass man school mit schule übersetzen muss?

oder wer sagt, dass ship schiff heißt?

das is halt so?!?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (12. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Und was heißt dann: ,,Ich tanke gern." übersetzt? etwa: ,,Ich panzere gern."?^^



Nein das heißt: Ich breche gern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (12. Februar 2009)

"Der der vorne steht um sich stellvertretend für uns kräftig die Fresse polieren  zu lassen" würd ichs nennen oder sowas wie..Stürmer?^^


----------



## dontreadthis (12. Februar 2009)

Tank = herr in plattenrüstung der die agressionen von in rage geratenen Statisten auf sich zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein Brecher ist jemand der sich inner Ini übergibt punkt.


----------



## Yukaa (12. Februar 2009)

Sandsack is immernoch die beste bezeichnung ^^


----------



## Kajver (13. Februar 2009)

/ironie an

to tank heisst übersetzt: Schiffbruch erleiden oder voll in die Hose gehen. Passt schon, wenn ich mir so einige Krieger/Palas/DKs/etc anschaue.

/ironie aus

Plattenträger eben, wie ein Panzer.


----------



## Schutzpala (13. Februar 2009)

tank kommt aus dem englischen und heißt auf deutsch (Wasser-)Tank.Heute wird das Wort auch für Panzer verwendet,aber nur,weil der 1. Panzer ein Projekt unter geheimhaltung war...man sagte den uneingeweihten Arbeitern schlicht und einfach,dass es ein Fahrzeug zum Transport von Wasser und Lebensmitteln unter Beschuss war.(ergo ein tank)

von daher mein Vorschlag:

tank = Wasserträger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (13. Februar 2009)

Wir schreiben immer : Suchen jemanden der die Aggro halten kann und nicht von No Peanuts(Realm Lothar) ist.

Daraufhin kommen zich Whisper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber Tank = Panzer = Hält viel aus = Hält die Aggro = 1,5k dps = bisschen dmg =guter Tank


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Is ne Abkürzung und heisst:

*T*otale*A*gressio*N*s*K*ontrolle





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (13. Februar 2009)

Mein Lieblingsbegriff für Tanks (Mal von "Tank" abgesehen) ist


Prügelknabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (13. Februar 2009)

Man merke: Tank wird nicht mit dem englischen Wort, sondern dem deutschen Wort verwendet.
xD


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Februar 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Tank ist eigentlich englisch und heißt "Panzer".
> Da ich auf nen RP-PvE Server spiele, such ich immer nach "...Jemanden der den Kopf für mich hinhält"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, für mich auch erste Wahl.


----------



## Hex (13. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit den ganz normalen " defensiv Krieger " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bezieht sich zwar nur auf den Krieger aber naja^^ 
Aber wenn du allgemein einen suchst würde ich wie andere schon sagten, nach einen " Brecher " suchen.


----------



## Zhiala (13. Februar 2009)

Bin schon als Blechbüchse, Prügelknabe, Sandsack, Aggroschlampe, Panzerfussel (Teddy) und einiges anderes bezeichnet worden aber bei "Tank" weiß wenigstens jeder was gemeint ist^^
Bezeichne mich selber gelegentlich als Panzerkälbchen weil die Kriegerin eigentlich der Twink war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brecher find ich blöd, klingt nach ner Krankheit...


----------



## Ant1gen (13. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man auf deutsch zu einem "Tank" sagen würde? Einfach übersetzt heisst tank ja Panzer aber wer würd schon sagen "Suchen Panzer für xyz"
> und selber fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein.



Du kannst auch schreiben 

Suchen einen Masochist der sich gerne mal von Bossen schlagen lässt, für xyz


----------



## Froug (13. Februar 2009)

Laut Blizz "Brecher"


----------



## saibot1207 (13. Februar 2009)

jojo


----------



## Disery (13. Februar 2009)

Suchen noch jemanden der uns in *** beschützt.

So formulier' ich das meist. Also 'n Tank ist für mich ein Beschützer.
Schließt am besten alle Schildträger, Druiden mit dickem Fell und neuerdings diese nicht sehr vertrauenserweckenden Todesritter mit ein.


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

also wenn du nen zwergen deff suchst, versuchs mal mit panzerschwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich grad lust zu schreiben habe, kommt auch mal sowas wie: suchen großen starken mann der uns in xx beschützt. haben auch eine hübsche krankenschwester...
suche bocksack der sich in xx von dem mobs verhauen lässt. schneider zum wieder zusammenflicken ist auch dabei...

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Februar 2009)

Disery schrieb:


> Suchen noch jemanden der uns in *** beschützt.
> 
> So formulier' ich das meist. Also 'n Tank ist für mich ein Beschützer.
> Schließt am besten alle Schildträger, Druiden mit dickem Fell und neuerdings diese nicht sehr vertrauenserweckenden Todesritter mit ein.


wenn man nen beschützer sucht, dürfte man aber viele whisper von heilern bekommen...


und brecher passt mal sowas von überhaupt nicht, keine ahnung wie blizzard auf sowas kommt. klingt als würde sich jemand ständig übergeben...


sowas wie sandsack oder prügelknecht passt am ehesten.
oder auch "gepanzerter".


----------



## Gronn (13. Februar 2009)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> Du kannst auch schreiben
> 
> Suchen einen Masochist der sich gerne mal von Bossen schlagen lässt, für xyz


Also das ist ja das Beste auf so eine Idee wäre ich nie gekommen.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Februar 2009)

Tank ist für mich jeder der sich absichtlich angreifen lässt. (In Instanzen) Obs nun eine Hexe, ein Druide oder ein Magier ist, mir egal.

Ich würde es mit einem auf Gleisketten rollendem und oft bewaffnetem Militärfahrzeug, welches durch Panzerung gegen Beschuss geschützt ist, übersetzen. Oder Brecher, das klingt wie jemand der Schokoeier zertrümmert und dann "pwnd nup" ruft.


----------



## Gerbalin (16. Februar 2009)

Prügelknecht oder Aggrosklave ist passend.


----------



## CraAck (16. Februar 2009)

tank..


----------



## Gronn (16. Februar 2009)

CraAck schrieb:


> tank..


ich will was anderes als tank


----------



## Kleinkind01 (16. Februar 2009)

manche Leute sagen zu Tank ja auch Tank^^
Ausgesprochen         (Tänk)            (Tank)


----------



## Kleinkind01 (16. Februar 2009)

aba man könnte auch Schadensnehmer


----------

